# Where to Buy Jars/Bottles



## MyDogNelson (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm anticipating a pretty good honey flow this year - at least good for me - and need to find a good source to buy jars and bottles in bulk. I've Googled for them and found several sites that sell them, but their prices seem pretty high. I spoke with one place today who told me they were waiting for their supplier to ship them more jars so obviously they just distribute them, they don't manufacture them. 

So my questions is, has anyone had experience buying bottles directly from the manufacturer? If so, I'd love to know who you found for that. By the way, I'm primarily interested in glass jars, but also have an interest in plastic for some of our honey.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Glass is heavy and freight is a killer. You can buy pints and quart mason jars cheaper at Wally World. Plastic is lighter and much cheaper. Try to find someone close to save frieght costs even with plastic.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd do a Google search in the major metropolitan areas in Texas for bottle/jar manufacturers, make some phone calls, and plan a road trip to buy at least a pickup truck load. They will have minimum requirements.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, no manufacturer will sell to you, they all go through distributors.

First, what kind of jars are you looking for? How many pallets? That will determine who I recommend.
Some distributors are pallet load minimum, but they are cheaper.
Some distributors are case load minimum, but they are more expensive.

Crazy Roland


----------



## MyDogNelson (Jan 13, 2010)

Crazy -

I'm going to need approximately 25,000 to 30,000 1 lb glass jars similar to the middle-sized one shown in this photo: 
http://www.netbottle.com/assets/images/products/queenline.jpg

I may mix and match sizes with the the 2 lb and 1/2 lb sizes, but the majority I use will be in the 1 lb size.

Thanks for your question.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Unless you're selling to boutique stores in a high end area, most folks buying honey like a plastic jar with flip top lids so they can squeeze the honey out in limited amounts and cleanly. If you sell in glass jars better get a bunch of honey dippers to go with them, they will be asking for them! There is no comparison as to utility, the squeeze jars win every time.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Theres a place in Hillsboro KS that sells them. They actually make them there. Reasonable prices to. 
MIke


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

You did not say you had to have Queenline line jars. That makes it more difficult. Your volume is high enough that you will be buying in pallets, which helps. I do not know if they can help you with Queenline jars, but I would recommend Berlin Packaging in Chicago. I believe they have a branch in Dallas, 

Berlin Packaging - Dallas

Phone: 1.800.2.BERLIN

Fax: 214.337.0279

3737 Rock Quarry Rd. Ste 100
Dallas, TX 75211

Crazy Roland

P.S. thats alot of jars to fill be hand!!!


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

filmore container is good bunch of people to work with. Arkansas Glass has some good jars but not sure if you can direct from them


----------

